# geico insurance for uber/lyft florida



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

seems that geico isn't doing ride share i have heard, i will check this out! sure fooled me though!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Interesting.. But kinda expensive.. $1043 for 6 months.. Are you going to get it?


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

You might want to take out your personal info. You'll probably be bombarded by unpleasant pics and text messages.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

is that just liability and pip or is there some comp n collision and um in there too?


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Interesting.. But kinda expensive.. $1043 for 6 months.. Are you going to get it?


It's too cheap for me. I pay $318 a month ( 6 months) in nj...


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

For season I thought commercial for geico would be aroun 500-600 $$/month. but 318$ sounds pretty cheap.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

victorious52 said:


> florida


expensive for liability only. is it liability only?


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

no that is comprehensive collision the whole 9 yards as they say! liability and uber ready! i already had the car inspected by enterprise rent a car, and cancelled my old insurance with direct general! too legit to quit!


----------



## Xb09 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello all

Tried Geico via mobile and told they do not cover rideshare

Xb


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

yeah a friend just told me that she called geico too, i have to check this out, maybe a mistake in the software or i did a mistake , i will check it out and delete the video


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

ok i delete this video but i will look into this for sure


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

Xb09 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Tried Geico via mobile and told they do not cover rideshare
> 
> Xb


 ty good looking out!


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Victorious52;
You have done us a great service here. The quote prompts a bunch of questions.
I see that you just deleted the video so maybe it was a preview of something they will have in the near future but not actually activated now. Maybe some techie is in trouble at Geico headquarters.
"Web design, so easy even a caveman can do it!"

I hade to sort of guess what each of the boxes and pull down lists represent, so if you could clarify the coverage limits and the amount of driving you are declared for TNC and or personal use it would be very helpful.

Thanks for the post. Still very valuable even if it is not yet truly available.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

victorious52 said:


> no that is comprehensive collision the whole 9 yards as they say! liability and uber ready! i already had the car inspected by enterprise rent a car, and cancelled my old insurance with direct general! too legit to quit!


Did you cancel your old insurance???


----------



## Xb09 (Apr 10, 2015)

I suppose too this could be a trial balloon to see how many hits it gets.

xb


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you kevinh. perhaps you are right, maybe a techie is getting an earful as we speak, certainly it looked like a a good policy to me! the policy mirrored what i had before, but i did add a few more things, uninsured drivers and towing and rental car. but anyway i think geico is better than what i had before direct general! my friend got rear ended by a gieco policy holder and he got treated really well! got my respect! he has progressive they never even called him back! i think it is only a matter of time before they roll it out to all the states, in reality it makes no sense for an insurance company not to offer this! geico isn't take any big risk! the big risk is shouldered by deep pockets of uber i think ! which is when you have passengers in the car. i bet if i get into an accident tonight some lawyer will have a field day after seeing that video! i guess i will be getting the policy in the mail and i will share the coverage. this remind me of taxes, you can do a lot more with a paper return, than you can with a electronic one, i hear from some people who do this for a living! maybe i found another way to skin a cat! but the search continues. the problem with insurance in this county is that it goes state by state, and that removes a lot of competition.


----------



## @VACountryGUY (Jan 29, 2015)

My buddy bought GEICO's hybrid policy in MD and had an accident with a fare in the car. He said he was pretty surprised how quick GEICO got out there and took care of it.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

@VACountryGUY said:


> My buddy bought GEICO's hybrid policy in MD and had an accident with a fare in the car. He said he was pretty surprised how quick GEICO got out there and took care of it.


So far Geico is one of the best insurance company.


----------



## Xb09 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hope they expand nation wide.

No more accidents though!

Xb


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

zMann said:


> So far Geico is one of the best insurance company.


Absolutely not. Unless you are in a state where they have some sort of hybrid policy, Geico told me straight up that if I drove for a TNC, I'd be dropped and any claim, even while not ridesharing would be denied. Avoid Geico UNLESS they offer a hybrid policy or you get a commercial policy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

We have it in MD and VA for Uber drivers.

https://www.geico.com/about/pressreleases/2015/20150319/


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I looked for a quote online for geico, went through all questions and at the end it said not available in your area.....I googled it also and it states not Tampa.


----------

